# What are you cooking tonight?



## fruitloaf (Mar 18, 2011)

I've had a day of eating loads and loads of cakes (work bake sale for comic relief) so am craving savory food. 
tonight I am cooking roasted root veg with rice and a parsley sauce - not very low carb, but filling and satisfying


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

mmm that sounds delish hun, i had ravioli and spinach it was really nice too

Enjoy..x


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 18, 2011)

Cocoa rubbed steak on a bed of lambs lettuce and new potatoes!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

Erm...eggs, chips and beans and a bounty bar...


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 18, 2011)

Langsane cooked from scratch with homemade pasta with sidesalad...

I've had a couple of days of going of track, with brought pie etc, and boy does it half put a spanner in the works..

So nice to get back to good home cooking


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

A nice spicy quorn chilli-san-carne with green peppers and red chilli peppers.

New potatoes, carrots and peas.

Finished off with a juicy comice pear.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 18, 2011)

Home grown lamb chops, peas, carrots, spuds, and home made cheese cake.


----------



## scanz (Mar 18, 2011)

I had Steak and chips tonight


----------



## shiv (Mar 18, 2011)

I feel like I've been dragged through hell and back (thankyou severe hypos, lack of sleep and headaches) so I am sorely tempted to order a chinese  otherwise it's eggs on toast as I need to do some shopping!!


----------



## kitten (Mar 18, 2011)

home made lentil bolagnaise (sorry i cant spell  ) with tri colour pasta and salad x


----------



## alisonz (Mar 18, 2011)

Sausages with a full roast dinner yummy. Youngest daughter was very disappointed she wanted a takeaway


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

kitten said:


> home made lentil bolagnaise (sorry i cant spell  ) with tri colour pasta and salad x



You're definately in trouble now with the local speeling police!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 19, 2011)

I had salmon with cajun spice, stir fried veg, and roast sweet potato wedges

followed by bakewell tart and cream   (actually, didn't spike too hugely - maybe I could get away with a smaller portion!)


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Erm...eggs, chips and beans and a bounty bar...



I could send in the diabetics police, but see what my pud was!!


----------



## woolstone2 (Mar 19, 2011)

2 eggs and loads of crispy bacon.....kept me full till now so just had an atkins bar... im a good girl me...well tonight anyway!


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 24, 2011)

Had some grilled chicken, mashed potato and grilled courgette covered in soy sauce  I do make one hell of a mash though I just can't stop eating it!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2011)

Unicornz said:


> Had some grilled chicken, mashed potato and grilled courgette covered in soy sauce  I do make one hell of a mash though I just can't stop eating it!!



Isle that sounds yummylicious xx


----------



## FM001 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Korma tonight with a vegetable stir fry and naan bread.


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 25, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Isle that sounds yummylicious xx



Oh yes you should definitely try it sometime it's a good meal  wish I could take the credit for it but I'm afraid it's all the boyfriend's idea! Xx


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 25, 2011)

Friday night is Chinese night, chez chrismbee 

Odd thing is that the cooker won't be turned on at all, during the preparation.


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 25, 2011)

After my nice and healthy meal last night, I really don't feel bad to say I will be heading to Nando's tonight


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 25, 2011)

Going out for an indian........yeh, I know.........mahooooosive injection coming later!! what the hell....don't do it very often!


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 25, 2011)

I cooked pasta in chicken stock, added some brocolli and onion, when stock almost cooked down, I added a laughing cow cheese triangle and some salmon - delicious! ....and very filling


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 25, 2011)

Jumbo King Prawns in a fish, tomato, onion & garlic sauce with red chillies and green pepper (basil, coriander leaf & pepper). New potatoes, carrot and broad beans.

Scrummy!

Andy


----------



## scanz (Mar 25, 2011)

Morocon Chicken in a chickpea tagine sauce, rice & salad. Then the best bit was the desert; Yeo Valley Organic Natural yoghurt with raspberries and strawberries, mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 29, 2011)

Thai coconut and coriander soup with prawns  so yummy!!


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 30, 2011)

Spinach and low fat cheese omelette and salad - with some lemon juice on top to lower the GI even more.


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2011)

home made meatballs and brown rice tonight


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 30, 2011)

fruitloaf said:


> I've had a day of eating loads and loads of cakes (work bake sale for comic relief) so am craving savory food.
> tonight I am cooking roasted root veg with rice and a parsley sauce - not very low carb, but filling and satisfying



hi fruitloaf I have just cooked Tia and her friend Roast Chickhen thighs and drumsticks and savory rice.  I might have a Best Fish pie from Morrisons, it's a busy night tonight with Brownies, so won't get in until 7.50pm.  Yours sounds lovely, enjoy  Sheena


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 6, 2011)

Tonight's cremation is....

Chicken and olive Salad. With some Chive and onion low fat cottage cheese and healthy options salad dressing.

I suppose at this rate I'll get long ears and buck teeth.

Tomorrow I'll have fish. 3 portions of Coley poached in milk with some broccoli.

The fish was on offer in the supermarket.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 6, 2011)

steamed haddock and broccoli


----------



## shiv (Apr 6, 2011)

Soup and toast. Boring, but I'm not that hungry


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2011)

I had fishcakes, chips and beans - no Masterchef in this house! Fancied something that was no effort to cook


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 9, 2011)

Ham salad with healthy options low everything cottage cheese with chives and spring onion. And a desert spoon of healthy options salad dressing.


----------



## cath12134 (Apr 9, 2011)

fruitloaf said:


> I've had a day of eating loads and loads of cakes (work bake sale for comic relief) so am craving savory food.
> tonight I am cooking roasted root veg with rice and a parsley sauce - not very low carb, but filling and satisfying


Avocado salad for me - yummy! Unfortunately my bs has been way too high all day but I'm not sure why as I haven't eaten anything unusual so I'll have something light this evening and keep checking my bs. All the best, Cath


----------



## cath12134 (Apr 9, 2011)

kitten said:


> home made lentil bolagnaise (sorry i cant spell  ) with tri colour pasta and salad x


That sounds really nice!


----------



## FM001 (Apr 10, 2011)

Last night I had a rump steak with home made chips and a mixed salad with coleslaw, maris piper potatoes make the best chips.


----------



## evedan (Apr 12, 2011)

Tonight i am cooking a stir fry with left over beef plenty of vegetables and some rice      "YUMMY"


----------



## Mark T (Apr 12, 2011)

I believe we are doing Sainsbury's Inspired to Cook Roast Gammon (14.6gCarb per 100g), Salad New Potatoes and Mixed Veg.

Little sir will also be having roast parsnip and grapes.


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2011)

Spicy meatballs with brown speghetti and plenty parmasan


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 12, 2011)

Roast cat...

No, I was only joking about the cat. (It's a standing joke at *W* where someone once crossed out beef on the menu and wrote cat in it's place.)

I'm not driving the cauldron tonight. Going out for a carvery. Will have turkey and low carb veggies.  And a glass of red wine.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 12, 2011)

Boiled potatoes, chicken breast with broccoli, carrots and garden peas, lovingly prepared and cooked by my dear wife.


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 14, 2011)

Salad. Cottage cheese, onion and 1 tomato.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 14, 2011)

Jacket potato with a low fat cheese with mackerel and vegtables in a cheese sauce.


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 17, 2011)

Cottage cheese and onion salad.

I miss chips...


----------



## Valerie Ann (Apr 17, 2011)

Cooked a Roast pork dinner with Trifle for afters so i had better not test my blood sugars tonight


----------



## FM001 (Apr 18, 2011)

Valerie Ann said:


> Cooked a Roast pork dinner with Trifle for afters so i had better not test my blood sugars tonight





Roast pork sounds nice and it must be months since I last some.  Yesterday we had the traditional roast beef dinner, I find brisket is as good a joint as any.


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2011)

Tonight is beef  jalfrezi curry


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yesterday I had salmon and pasta with laughing cow cheese melted in.
Today I think it will be chicken and chorizo salad at my health club! Prawn salad for lunch!


----------



## Jess (Apr 18, 2011)

well im not sure what to have, though i thinking of jacket potato with chicken and veg, as the whole family love chicken so its healthy. mighthave icecream for afters, though its very rare for me and the family to have a pud lol


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm doing that Morrocan lamb thing with a cous cous salad. I set the timer on the oven before I left this morning and I'm really looking forward to it. I've got a granary roll with chicken salad on it for lunch.


----------

